# Any suggestions on Routers?



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a router in the near future and I am curious what type should I get? I got some tools over the course of remodeling and after I am done with all my current projects, I would like to use them to make some furniture as I would prefer them not to collect dust. I tend to be bias towards Ridgid products and while it got great reviews some people say it doesn't have a plunge base. The main reason I would like a router is to round off edges on some furniture I plan to build during the summer. I am unsure if I would use a plunge or not, but I would like to have a tool I can grow into.

-Solaritu


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

If you look down the tool page just a few post ago there was a good discussion of what routers to get.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

A plunge is a good way to go for a first router. 

I have 3 of them. My goto is the Ryobi plunge variable speed. I have a Rigid that stays mounted on my table saw (it shares the rip fence) and then a Craftsman that make more noise than a B1 bomber and will go with the next garage sale.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you look a lot of times they are bundled in a kit with 2 or rarely 3 different bases. Stay away from the cheap routers they tend to be underpowered, this allows the bit to "chatter" or vibrate and this can ruin a project. Also you want one the will take both 1/4" and !/2" bits.

What is the intended use of your router if it's light to medium any good router will work. If your going to do raised panels or other big hoss jobs you need at least 3hp.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

I am not sure if you have budget constraints but if you have a tight budget, have a look at this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/SKIL-1830-120-Volt-Combo-Router/dp/B004SKY73O

I am thinking of getting this one. The reviews are pretty good. If you need a professional tool this may not be for you but if you are a hobbyist this could be a good starting point.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

ddawg16 said:


> A plunge is a good way to go for a first router.
> 
> I have 3 of them. My goto is the Ryobi plunge variable speed. I have a Rigid that stays mounted on my table saw (it shares the rip fence) and then a Craftsman that make more noise than a B1 bomber and will go with the next garage sale.


Re: The Ryobi:

Is that the one with the 1/2" collet and the and the 1/4" "adapter"? I assume that means the "adapter" goes into the 1/2" collet reducing it to 1/4"...??

Have you had any trouble with this as opposed to having 2 separate collets?

It's hard to go wrong for $99, but just wondering about your experience with that feature.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Back in the day I used to sell tools for Woodworker's Warehouse. One of our biggest selling routers was a Freud 3-1/2 hp variable speed. As a hand held router it's great, but it really excels when mounted in a router table. Powerful enough for even large raised panel cutters, and the variable speed really makes it versatile.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Re: The Ryobi:
> 
> Is that the one with the 1/2" collet and the and the 1/4" "adapter"? I assume that means the "adapter" goes into the 1/2" collet reducing it to 1/4"...??
> 
> ...


That is the one.

No issues. I have to clean the reducer now and then...mainly because of the oil on the shank of some of my router bits. The oil attracts the saw dust...


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

ddawg16 said:


> That is the one.
> 
> No issues. I have to clean the reducer now and then...mainly because of the oil on the shank of some of my router bits. The oil attracts the saw dust...


Thanks for the info. That router is probably "on the list"...but we know how that goes lol. One of these days.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Depending on what you do with woodworking, you may want, (Um... I mean NEED), two. Or more!

But to start you probably want to make sure to get a reasonably high powered unit with a 1/2" collet and a 1/4" adapter. The reason being is if you decide to use larger bits, (such as for face panels), you'll really need the heftier unit.

The next thing is is you're going to mount it in a table. Which is why I have two. Nothing's more annoying then having to remove from table, etc. As for plunge... well... you know, these kits / units do take up some space. But there's a lot of applications for which you may want one. The questions always become application and how often.

Everyone has their own priorities, but here's what I did for flexibility. I've got a Dewalt 700 series, (I think 715), that's mounted in the table. It has a plunge base, which I do use, but it's only on rare occasion so mostly that one stays mounted in the table. Then I've got a small Bosch 1/4" trim router. It's actually got a lot of power. Mostly I use this for flush trim bits, but I can easily do round overs and such. I didn't get the plunge base for this, but may add it. The one negative is I now need both 1/2" and 1/4" bits depending on what I'm doing.

I suppose for just starting I'd go back to where I started; a quality brand 1/2" collet unit with decent horsepower, maybe 2hp. And plunge base. That's going to chew up just about whatever you'd want. You can play with it a bit and get used to it. It should handle whatever you need and then you can add other convenience routers and tables, etc. later if you find you really use it a lot.

Oh, and check out how to vids on YouTube. I consider the router one of the more dangerous tools I own. Yeah, they're all risky; the table saw, the saws-all, etc. But slips or tilts with the router can get away from you real fast.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I too am looking to buy a router in the near future. I have to replace a door and I want to use the router to cut out the notches for the hinges. I've done it with a chisel and, well, $200 for a good tool seems like money well spent. I figure I'd also find other uses for it in my falling apart home. 

Right now, these two are in the lead (mostly based upon brand name and price):

Makita RT0701CX7 1-1/4 HP Compact Router Kit
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-RT0701...&qid=1422993579&sr=8-2&keywords=makita+router

DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611...&qid=1422993616&sr=8-2&keywords=dewalt+router

Are these good?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Both of those will only take 1/4" bits. That would be a deal breaker for me. I have a trim router that will only take 1/4' bits and it is great for small jobs. But if I only had 1 router it would need to take 1/2" bits. Ruin 1 piece with an underpowered router or a bit chattering and you will wish forever you had added a few dollars for the bigger one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have half a dozen Porter cable fixed base routers---for hand held work, a compact well balanced tool is best.

I also have a couple of plunge routers--those are seldom used---to heavy and top heavy--also rather irritating to adjust the depth of cut.

Bosch makes a nice high quality unit also---

Play with it in the store and get a feel for the balance---

My table routers are powerful--but not so good for hand holding.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I took Norm Abram's advice years ago which was instead of changing the bit, change the router.
What he meant was, have several routers set up for specific tasks.
A small router may have a roundover trim bit so you can knock down the edge of a board quickly.
A larger one may be setup for mortising or dadoes.

Most routers I see these days have two knob type handles. They have a switch somewhere on the body of the tool which means you have to let go with one hand and fumble for the switch with the other.

I like the D handle routers. 
They have a trigger switch right in the handle vs a toggle or flip arrangement where you have to look and find the switch.
I'm partial to Porter Cable and Bosch
I also have a couple of Bosch Colts.
All of them have a designated bit or a set of different bit profiles that are specific to that router and it's task.
I also have a big ol' plunge router that usually sits on the shelf but is there when the task calls for it.

My 3-1/4HP VS Porter Cable is mounted in my bench with a lift kit.

Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

What are your thoughts on this 2hp router? For home use mainly. Usung it for flush trim template copying and small trim work.

http://m.homedepot.ca/Product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=913358&lang=EN

It seems to be able to suppirt both 1/4" & 1/2" collets. And it is 2hp so it should have the power to do most of the material I want it to chew up. Like mdf, pine, cedar etc.

Your thoughts?


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I have that kit. Its OK. Plenty of power for what I use it for but the switch is in an awkward place at the top of the router. I like being able to either switch it at the knobs or press it against my chest to turn it off. Also, the plunge base spring is way too stiff. It takes too much effort to compress the base.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I was leaning towards the Ridgid as I love their products, though the consumer and professional reviews were so good for the Bosche, I think I might go with it: 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_136633-353-1617EVSPK_0__?productId=1014955&Ntt=bosche+router&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dbosche%2Brouter&facetInfo=

It is also only ~$30 more than the Ridgid that both me and the other guy are/were looking at. My lowes discount will lower it to about ~$21 difference. Also comes with a hard case. Do like the Ridgid warranty.

Edit: If I am reading it correct the Ridgid is half the weight? Does that mean the Bosche is better built or is the Bosche going to be more difficult to use, due to it's weight.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

"If I am reading it correct the Ridgid is half the weight?" 

I believe you're comparing apples to oranges....the Bosch has two bases and a hard case, the Ridgid is fixed base only and a bag. The stated weights are for the full kits. I'd guess the Bosch motor to be slightly heavier because it's .25hp stronger, but probably nothing really significant in the feel of it. 
If it was me, I'd go with the Bosch over the Ridgid just for the little bit of extra power and the plunge base and case.

My routers are Dewalt and Porter-Cable, btw, but I wouldn't hesitate on either of your choices.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Just one thing to be aware of with Bosch routers...

The bases are non-standard when it comes to the holes in baseplates, which can take bushings. This might not ever matter to you. But if you want to do inlays or dovetails, etc., you need to know. I'm a big fan of Bosch, but I've got a DeWalt as my primary large 1/2" shank 2HP router. (Though I use a min Bosch trim router.)

Go either way you want, but just understand there's different accessories for Bosch vs. those that use the Porter Cable standard IF YOU THINK YOU EVER NEED bushings; which you might not. Not EVERYthing uses the PC standard, and you'll probably be able to get adapters. Or just make your own baseplate with the right size hole.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/routing/understanding-guide-bushings/
http://www.newwoodworker.com/guidebush.html
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/guide-bushings-15665/

Yeah, I know... just another thing to think about. Not a great big deal. If you go with a popular brand, chances are you can buy bushings. It's just good to know now because once you choose a brand, you may want to stay with it. If you find you're doing more woodworking, you'll probably end up buying multiple routers. It starts with having one in the table and not wanting to remove it to do something freehand. Next thing you know, you have three. Kind of like drills.


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

How does this compare with the Bosch?

http://www.blackrocktools.com/dewal...ge-router-combo-kit-w-soft-start-dw618pk.html

Both are big names and both look very similar in power.

I guess this is all going to end up to a user preference and will need to go to the store to just get a feel of the plunge and or the feel of holding the tool (weight) and or how the handles everything.

At this moment for the price I would maybe go with the Dewalt. Its' price range is in between both Bosch and Rigid.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the DW618, and like it. I recall reading an article after I bought it, I think maybe something about the air flow not being ideal for mounting on a table, or some such thing, but haven't gotten around to mounting this one yet, so can't say, and otherwise has been very good. And frankly, some of those things you hear or read are factual and some I figure have to do with the kind of day the author is having, so haven't fretted over it. When the one I have on the table now wears out, or when I just decide it's time to go ahead and mount this one, I guess that I will find out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If hand held is the main use--look for one that has good balance in YOUR hands---what is great for me might not be ideal for you---

Virtually all will provide good service---so find one that feels right in your hand.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> I took Norm Abram's advice years ago which was instead of changing the bit, change the router.
> What he meant was, have several routers set up for specific tasks.
> A small router may have a roundover trim bit so you can knock down the edge of a board quickly.
> A larger one may be setup for mortising or dadoes.
> ...


I had one of the 3 1/4HP Porter Cable routers, that was one tough router to handle. It was like holding a gyro when it was running. I did cut much much 5/4 red oak with a 3 inch straight shank bit. That was one mean machine.

I have between 12 and 15 routers, can't remember without counting them, my favorite is the 1617EVS Bosch. I have the MV12 Hitachi in my router table.

One of my all time favorites was the older Dewalts, they were the smoothest cutting easiest handling routers, the bad thing is they wouldn't hold up to everyday use like we used them, the worse I have had was the Craftsman, that router was worse than an ole 74 Harley at viberating.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

DexterII said:


> I have the DW618, and like it. I recall reading an article after I bought it, I think maybe something about the air flow not being ideal for mounting on a table, or some such thing, but haven't gotten around to mounting this one yet, so can't say, and otherwise has been very good. And frankly, some of those things you hear or read are factual and some I figure have to do with the kind of day the author is having, so haven't fretted over it. When the one I have on the table now wears out, or when I just decide it's time to go ahead and mount this one, I guess that I will find out.


I have the dw618, too, mainly because I saw a deal on the 3 base kit about ten years ago that I couldn't refuse. It's been my favorite hand-held ever since the first time I used it. The only issue is that, table mounted, it has to be adjusted from below. No problem for me since my table router was already a P-C with above table adjustment.


----------



## Spanky Ham (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought the Makita RF1101 plunge and fixed base kit a few years ago and really like it. I keep the fixed base permanently mounted in my table and use the plunge base for freehand routing. I think it's the smoothest and quietest 2-1/4 HP router I've used. It's variable speed and the removable bases are the standard PC type.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If your going to use it hand held, probably the finest 2 hp plunger ever built is the DeWalt 621 has just about everything you would want.


http://www.dewalt.com/tools/woodworking-routers-dw621.aspx


----------



## drbob (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the review below will help in making a decision. My choice would be the Bosch combination because you get both a fixed base router and a plunge router. I has greater utility in that it can be used for many more things.

Bosch 1617EVSPK Router Combo Kit Judged the Best
Bosch 1619EVS Plunge Router Selected the Best Heavy-Duty Plunge Router
Milwaukee Body Grip 5615-21 Router Judged the Best Fixed-base Router


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

My advice when it comes to buying a router is to buy a laminate trimmer instead.

The vast majority of DIY work when it comes to routing is on soft woods. You don't need a 3 horsepower router to cut softwoods. The clear advantage of a laminate trimmer is that it's small and light enough to hold in one hand, leaving the other hand free to hold the work. With a full blown router, you need to hold onto that sucker with both hands, and that necessitates a work bench or some sort of clamp to hold the piece in place.

I have both a Rockwell router (which is the company that became Delta for larger tools and Porter Cable for hand held power tools) and a Porter Cable laminate trimmer. I find I use the laminate trimmer much more because of it's convenience. I rarely need the power of a router, and you won't either unless you do a lot of work with hardwoods... in which case you'd probably do better with a router table.


----------

